# Rahmengröße Slide 150 9.0HD 2016



## Newbeer (1. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin 1,80 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm.
Laut Rechner bräuchte ich ein 19".  Das gibt es ja nicht. Mein Hardtail ist 51cm und das passt mir.
Wäre beim Fully nun das 18" oder das 20" passend? Bzw. 20" weil auch am Hardtail.
Probefahrt ist leider nicht möglich, da Bonn fast 350km weit weg ist. Und nachher online zu bestellen und beim Rahmen daneben zu greifen will ich auch nicht.


----------



## T212 (2. September 2015)

18"! Ich fahre mit SL 91cm bei 183cm Körpergröße das Slide 160 Carbon in 20" und das passt gut (ist aber schon recht lang), da das 150er Slide jetzt keine großartig andere Geometrie hat, sollten 18" passen.

Andererseits würde ich überlegen, lieber das 2015er Slide Carbon 8.0 zu kaufen, das es gerade als Restposten gibt!

Örks: Gerade gesehen: Gestern gab's das noch in 18", heute ist's ausverkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davedr (2. September 2015)

@Newbeer die 350km würde ich in locker in kauf nehmen, denn im Geschäft kannst du die Bikes / Rahmengrößen testen, nicht das du nachher die falsche wählst, ein Test im Laden kann dir hier keiner durch seine schlauen Ratschläge ersparen, wenn du dir nicht 100% sicher bist fahr dort hin, kannst es ja verbinden mit einem Samstags Ausflug, gibt ja auch in der Gegend viel schönes zu sehen ;-)


----------



## enno112 (2. September 2015)

Also ich bin auch immer ca. 350 km von H hin gefahren, hat sich für mich immer gelohnt
Gute Preise vor Ort bekommen und auch immer auch einige "Schnapper" (Teile+Bekleidung) gemacht!
Ruf aber vorher an ob dein gewünschtes Bike auch in deinen gewünschten Größen (18"+20") vorrätig ist!
Und nicht vergessen, GENUG Euro´s einpacken da im Store immer mehr gekauft wird als vorher geplant...


----------

